# Blade 2 crash Ableton live 11



## Trancer (Aug 15, 2021)

Je viens d'acheter Blade 2 et Predator 2.

J'ai installé à la fois vst et Blade 2 crash Live 11, par contre Predator 2 fonctionne bien. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 15, 2021)

Is it a VST3? I don't have Blade 2, but my Zynaptiq VST3 plugins crash Live 11.0.5 regularly--had to switch to VST2.


----------



## Trancer (Aug 15, 2021)

Merci pour votre réponse.

Non, ce sont des Vst 2. 

Le plus étonnant, Il n'y a que Blade 2 qui pose problème, Predator 2 fonctionne très bien pour lui.


----------



## Trancer (Aug 15, 2021)

Outre Live 11, j'ai essayé Bitwig 4 et Studio One 5 Artist et similaire, cela ne fonctionne pas.

Dans Bitwig 4, vst crash et dans Studio One 5 Artist, il se ferme. 

Étrange que seuls Blade 2 et Predator 2 ne posent aucun problème.


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2021)

Si le plugin pète par tout il serait mieux de contacter Rob Papen.


----------



## Trancer (Aug 18, 2021)

Problème résolu.

Windows 10 était responsable du problème. 

Rob Papen tout simplement exceptionnel, un excellent support et des produits ils le sont aussi. 

Du coup, j'envisage d'acheter Explorer 6. 

On ne parle pas assez souvent de ses produits, pourtant il y en a d'excellents.


----------

